
Cloud providers instance types, prices, etc under one API and UI - matyix
https://banzaicloud.com/productinfo
======
matyix
For more information of how details are retrieved/automated and the open
source code you can read this post - [https://banzaicloud.com/blog/cloud-
provider-productinfo/](https://banzaicloud.com/blog/cloud-provider-
productinfo/)

